# Unusual Girls Name



## Lola_0106

Hi! 

DH and I really like the name Nouvelle (pronounced Nu-Velle) and Novelle (No-Velle). I have never met anyone with the name and I can't find anything about using it as a name, but I really like it! I know it means 'New' in French, but would you use it as a name? It would be with the middle name Paige. 

Opinions welcome! :flower:

oh.. and also, do you think it sounds ok with Paige? This is my sisters name and we are very close


----------



## onetwothreebp

I really like the Nouvelle, I think it looks and sounds better. Novelle sounds a bit too much like Noelle, you know?

Nouvelle Paige is a really lovely name, and that's so sweet that you're naming her after your sister.


----------



## LDC

There's a toilet paper in the uk called Novelle, it reminds me of that, sorry! 

Go for Novelle i say!

Paige I love, It's my Los middle name

Xx


----------



## JJKCB

Novelle sounds like a book

Nouvelle sound nicer and exotic


----------



## Varenne

As a French speaker I so wouldn't, but it depends how much it would bother you that all French speakers would immediately hear "new" as her name. Even when I try to Anglicise it it makes me think of an advert.


----------



## MUMOF5

I agree that it reminds me of the toilet paper company, sorry :nope:


----------



## Butterball Ma

I would choose Nouvelle. I think it's ok that it's French, especially if you're not in a French-speaking area. It's like Aimee or Desiree, in that regard.


----------



## Amygdala

Nouvelle sounds lovely, although the origin would put me personally off. 
I wouldn't use Novelle though, as it would just sound like you're desperately looking for a "novel" name. :D


----------



## Varenne

Butterball Ma said:


> I think it's ok that it's French, especially if you're not in a French-speaking area. It's like Aimee or Desiree, in that regard.

Grown-up kids aren't confined to their area of birth or even their country of birth. Considering French is very widely spoken it's likely a lot of people she'll encounter will hear "new".

Also, "loved" and "desired" are kind of expected meanings for a name. They're also used as names by Francophones. "New" is not used as a name. Nouvelle has apparently been used as a name for toilet roll, probably to help advertise its newness as a product!


----------



## Varenne

Just googled it. The toilet roll is the first result.


----------



## MamaFlick

I wouldn't use a name that had a toilet paper brand as a first return on a google search, although that isn't the first return for me when I google it... possibly because I live in the U.S.

I had to veto Farrah as a name for my little girl because my last name is Flick, and if you google "Farrah Flick" it comes back with Farrah Fawcett's hair style. Apparently that's what they called it - the Farrah Flick. lol


----------



## Butterball Ma

Varenne said:


> Butterball Ma said:
> 
> 
> I think it's ok that it's French, especially if you're not in a French-speaking area. It's like Aimee or Desiree, in that regard.
> 
> Grown-up kids aren't confined to their area of birth or even their country of birth. Considering French is very widely spoken it's likely a lot of people she'll encounter will hear "new".
> 
> Also, "loved" and "desired" are kind of expected meanings for a name. They're also used as names by Francophones. "New" is not used as a name. Nouvelle has apparently been used as a name for toilet roll, probably to help advertise its newness as a product!Click to expand...

Truly, I'm not inclined to either one. But OP asked us to choose between them and going by pronunciation alone, I like "Nouvelle" better. She said she understands it's meaning, so clearly that isn't a driving factor here for her. And it's true, that LO could move anywhere, consider this: LO could maybe, possibly move somewhere sometime in the future where they speak French and they are just *gasp* shocked by her name. Or, she could stay in an English-speaking area, which is likely, and have comments about being a "novel idea, " har har. So, again, as long as she's not naming her kid "Merde," it really matters not to me, I just think Nouvelle sounds better.


----------



## Lola_0106

Thank you everyone!! Certainly given us lots to think about! With Novelle, the 'O' sound is long, like November, and 'Elle' is quite emphasised so doesn't really sound like novel. 

Really coming around to Noelle now as well!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Nouvelle sounds prettier - more feminine, more French. Novelle, sounds like a made-up version of Noelle, if that makes sense. I like the idea of a really unique name, just think it's much nicer with the 'u'. x


----------



## Noo

Isn't Nouvelle a toilet roll?

I like Novelle though I do like Noelle too :)


----------



## brittanyodett

I like with the U added, it makes it exotic! Exotic names are awsome :]

But before reading your post and just seeing your poll I intially thought:

Novel like a book
Page like pages in a book 
They must be librarians.

PLEASE have a good laugh and don't be offended by my honest initial thoughts


----------



## Lola_0106

Brittany not offended, cheered me up! 

DH have been thinking about it and might look out and see what else we can find, we've got plenty of time after all! thanks everyone!


----------



## brittanyodett

I'm glad you took it lightly! But I still adore the name!


----------



## MrsPeacock13

Novelle Paige


----------



## Lucy139

Nouvelle is a make of toilet roll in the uk.. Sorry!! I like novelle though x


----------



## d_b

I wouldn't use it because there are a lot of French speaking people where I live. However I did know of a French-speaking couple who named their girl Marie-Neige (Neige meaning snow) so maybe that doesn't matter!


----------



## Nouvelle

I am late in the game here just activated account. As you can see my name is Nouvelle. Sry! It is hopefully going to be a traditional family name in my lineage. It is uncommon and I have never met another. I kind of like that :) 

Nouvelle Jeanneau

Happy name hunting


----------



## Nouvelle

Lola_0106 said:


> Thank you everyone!! Certainly given us lots to think about! With Novelle, the 'O' sound is long, like November, and 'Elle' is quite emphasised so doesn't really sound like novel.
> 
> Really coming around to Noelle now as well!

That is funny. One of my middle names is Noel


----------



## emyandpotato

Ahh Nouvelle is one of my favourites, and was gonna use it and shorten it to Nova or Nola, but I wasn't sure because it simply means 'new' in French, which put me off. It's gorgeous though!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I think using Nouvelle is fine and I wouldn't be bothered by the meaning "new" in French - I actually think that's cute.

However, I wouldn't pair it with Paige, as it then would be "new page" which seems a bit too much to me if I'm honest.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I wouldn't use it with Paige. It sounds like you're writing a book. Nouvelle could would with certain names, just not that one. Sorry.


----------



## daneuse27

It doesn't just mean 'new.' Les nouvelles also means 'the news' as in, what you watch on TV or read in the newspaper. Sorry but I just don't like it :( I'd probably go with Novelle instead for that reason, and maybe she could be nicknamed Nova.


----------



## NellyLou

Varenne said:


> As a French speaker I so wouldn't, but it depends how much it would bother you that all French speakers would immediately hear "new" as her name. Even when I try to Anglicise it it makes me think of an advert.

Sorry, this is my opinion too. When you know French, it just doesn't sound like a name at all. I do love the name Paige though!


----------



## NicaQ

I'm not too keen on either. The "new" meaning kind of ruins it for me (even though I don't always care about meanings, but it's always lovely when things work out perfectly) and because Novelle reminds me of a novella. Looks like you're having a boy though, so I'm super curious what the names are yall are thinking of for the little guy! :)


----------



## MommyFirefly

I really love Novelle. 

I had a relative named Novella, so that's what it reminds me of.


----------



## stiletto_mom

How about Novella Paige? Yes it is "booky" but I think that adds to the charm.


----------

